# Schools in Portugal



## OperationDinnerOut (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

We've completely fallen in love in Portugal after a recent vacation her and are planning a move with my wife and two year-old. We're from the US and have no idea what the future holds, although it is quite possible that in 5-10 years we might move back, or possibly move on to another adventure.

I am absolutely ignorant about the school system in Portugal, other than I know that there are some international schools in Porto, Lisbon/Sintra/Cascais, Braga, and the Algarve.
I wonder if anyone might have some thoughts about international schools vs. the state schools if another move is somewhere between possible and likely? How much does the quality of the state school depend on the city or district? Does anyone have any experience with any of the international schools? I'd love to hear any insights/thoughts/recommendations! 

Warmly,

OperationDinnerOut


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

For a toddler, the best thing is to get them in to either a local state or private school. Most run from preschool through to the end of the first cycle (rising 10years) by which time your child will be fluent in Portuguese and then you can decide whether to stay in the Portuguese system or move to the international one.our daughter started in Portuguese preschool at 2 and is now 5. She loves it and is fully bilingual despite having both parents as English speakers.


----------



## OperationDinnerOut (Jan 23, 2019)

Pgmills said:


> For a toddler, the best thing is to get them in to either a local state or private school. Most run from preschool through to the end of the first cycle (rising 10years) by which time your child will be fluent in Portuguese and then you can decide whether to stay in the Portuguese system or move to the international one.our daughter started in Portuguese preschool at 2 and is now 5. She loves it and is fully bilingual despite having both parents as English speakers.


Hello Pgmills,

Thank you so much for your thoughtful response - my mind had defaulted to an all international vs. all non-international way of thinking, and making sure a child is bilingual by having them in Portuguese system for several years is a great point. 
In the US, different towns have a VERY significant difference in quality of schools. Would anybody have any insight into whether or not that is the case in Portugal and if so, what would be an effective means of figuring where some of the better districts are for state schools? Any recommendations in terms of some solid Portuguese private schools?

Thanks a lot!

#ODO


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

The major towns all have good private “colegio”s. In the Portimão area there several. Colegio Ti-Te and Colegio Rio are two. Charges are less than €400 per month (including a 3 course lunch every day) so by no means prohibitive!
State preschool places are quite hard to come by so private may be your best option for an under 6.


----------

